

The shrinking RSS pie - julien
https://medium.com/on-the-news-media/82cd84a8ed16

======
eksith
I wonder if it may be simpler to write a site that outputs nothing but
RSS/Atom. If user participation is allowed, they can contribute by using PUSH
with JSON or something similar. I'm sure the vast majority of mobile apps
already function in this fashion (maybe they just use some proprietary format
to get the content).

------
mschuster91
The problem with RSS these days is that many, many websites use RSS as a way
to get people clicking on their site and don't provide full-text feeds.

Hell, you can put in ads as well as metrics code into RSS feeds, that's just
not a valid excuse to not provide full-text feeds.

